# FS: various salt & fresh equipment



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

1 - Aqua C Nano Protein skimmer $75 AquaC Nano Remora Protein Skimmer [ pending sale]
1 - Aquaclear 30 HOB power filter $10 Hagen Aquaclear 30 Hang-On Power Filter
1- TLF Phosban 150 reactor $25 http://www.twolittlefishies.com/documents/1202405781.pdf
2 - Hydor Koralia 750 powerheads $20 each SOLD
1 - Hydor Koralia 240 powerhead $15
1 - Hydor Koralia 425 powerhead $15 - SOLD
1 - marineland moonlight strip $10 
10 lb. bucket of very fine brown sand for reptile enclosures. $5
50 gallon hagen rimless euro tank / cw custom metal and wood stand $140 - SOLD
30 gallon 24x24x12 frag tank $60 - SOLD
ZP2500 Zetlight pro LED 72 watt fixture, as new in box $220 firm Q.Paws zetlight_pro - SOLD

reasonable offers considered.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I would like to see the overflow box can I get a pic if possible


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

reptile brown sand? is that a color or is it sand for reptiles? not being a smart ass either, for a change, i'm seriously inquiring.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Can u send a pic of reacter txt me or email me 604 556 6237


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks laurie! is it the really fine calcium based sand? if so i'm interested.


----------



## mkj (Dec 9, 2012)

I would like your Hydor Koralia 425 powerhead if its the newer type. But I live in North Van, I wouldn't save anything compared to a new one driving to Langley & back. But if your interested in meeting me say at J&L aquatics (half way between us) today or next week (Wed or Thurs) around 5:45-6pm, we can do that. I have classes at BCIT 6:30 on Wed & Thurs so would be easy for me to meet at J&L aquatics on those days.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

btw guys, if you guys interested in the ZP2500 LED fixture, you are welcome to contact me for more detail or spec of that fixture
I have more detail and some pictures here
Cheers


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks again Laurie, it was great to meet and deal with you.


----------



## TCoatta (Dec 5, 2012)

What are the dimensions on the 50 gallon hagen rimless euro tank?


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

your LED is sold right? I would close my post =p


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt.................


----------

